# Fringe/Lost



## kipperzzipperz (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm a huge Lost fan, and I'm lovin' Fringe right now...anyone share my obsession?


----------



## Minnow (Oct 5, 2008)

I've been watching Fringe every Tuesday night for a few weeks, and I have mixed feelings.

There's a lot of weird/interesting/neat/creepy/etc. stuff that happens and I like those kinds of things. And it has enough 'smart-people' jokes that I laugh at that my friends don't, so that's great, but... 

Well, it just seems kind of like some little thing happens in every episode that looks like it'll set something up, but then the episode's over and they get a new story next week. Kind of like Twilight Zone but with recurring characters. I'm sure that's only temporary, though, and will pick up soon. Or at least I hope so, because it's really a neat show.

And at the risk of sounding like half the world, Lost was awesome. I say was because I haven't watched any episodes past third season so I don't know if it is still awesome or not.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 13, 2008)

I love Fringe. Walter is so batshit insane it's _awesome_. And the cow is fucking amazing.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 14, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> I love Fringe. Walter is so batshit insane it's _awesome_. And the cow is fucking amazing.


Yesssss...

I've watched every episode since it debuted. It seems to get better every week.

It definately isn't any X-files though.


----------

